# Ulcc To The Rescue



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Yesterday 29th fishing vessel Discovery sinks 160mls west of the Scilly Islands.
EPIRB activated and MRCC Falmouth take control of search and resuce. Several vessels dispatched. Also Irish partol aircraft and 2 helicopters from UK. ULCC Font Commander diverted to scene and successfully locates and rescues six persons from liferafts. They were then airlifted to UK. Full story on www.mcga.gov site. 

ULCC Font Commander.
IMO - 9174397
Built - July 1999. Hyundai Heavy Ind. Co. Ltd Ulsan.
Registered - Bahamas.
DWT - 311,168.
LOA 334.45M, B - 58.04M, D - 22.723M.
Owners - Tidebrook Maritime Corp.
Managers V Ships Germany.

Sister ships - Font Chief , Font Crown.

Picture marine-marchande.net.
Hawkey01(==D)


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't wish to sound pedantic, but strictly speaking the Front Commander is a VLCC - not a ULCC. 

Thamesphil.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Hawkeye01,

You missed the ".uk" off the address. The correct URL is http://www.mcga.gov.uk


----------



## BlythSpirit (Dec 17, 2006)

Thamesphil said:


> I don't wish to sound pedantic, but strictly speaking the Front Commander is a VLCC - not a ULCC.
> 
> Thamesphil.


At 311,000 dwt, I would have thought that qualified as a ULCC - where does VLCC cease and ULCC start?


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

BlythSpirit said:


> At 311,000 dwt, I would have thought that qualified as a ULCC - where does VLCC cease and ULCC start?


The industry looks at it in these parameters:

60,000 - 80,000 dwt - Panamax 
80,000 - 120,000 dwt - Aframax 
120,000 - 200,000 dwt - Suezmax 
200,000 - 315,000 dwt - VLCC 
320,000 - 550,000 dwt - ULCC


----------



## BlythSpirit (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank You Tonga - you wouldn't think I spent my whole career on VLCCs!! - must have been another "Senior Moment" - I seem to be getting lots of them nowadays!!(Jester)


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

BlythSpirit said:


> Thank You Tonga - you wouldn't think I spent my whole career on VLCCs!! - must have been another "Senior Moment" - I seem to be getting lots of them nowadays!!(Jester)


BlythSpirit - I would not be too concerned, as you are only 0.013 per cent out in your assessment, which frankly, compared to my navigation at times, is very accurate. (Jester)


----------

